# Joeeeekkkkk's GA Bermuda lawn journal



## Joeeeekkkkk (Jan 28, 2021)

This site has been super helpful over the last year. Last year was my first season with this yard and was really happy with how it looked through the summer.

Our current home was built about 3-4 years ago with the typical builder sod. When we moved in it was just going dormant, really high and thin. Treated it heading into the winter with some of the n-ext products.

Picked up a mclane heading into the spring of last year and have been really happy with it. Leveled in the summer but should've thrown down more sand. Pic below of July 2021 (note: those areas outside the fence are HOA property but I blow through it every now and again with my rotary if it gets super high between landscaper coming out, after that pic I've started to take over a few feet outside my property thinking it would be a good buffer. Also planning to continue the walkway from the gate as we cut through to our pool  thinking it will be like my tee box walkway…)





Just recently picked up an older used Jacobsen. Debating on what to do with that, considering making most of the back yard a chipping/putting green HOC, keep the mclane for the front and borders around the back yard. The Jacobson has already given me some issues so once it's repaired I'll see what I have to work with.

The lawn has definitely greened up nicely so far. I have a few fungus issues (I think) but don't think I can do much there until a fall treatment. Considering plugging a few spots. After a year I think I'm set on my plans with cutting and fert but definitely need to learn more on other areas mainly fungus.

Taken over the last week (morning dew helping things lol)


----------



## Joeeeekkkkk (Jan 28, 2021)

This pic is right after scalping first week of March.


----------



## Joeeeekkkkk (Jan 28, 2021)

Joeeeekkkkk said:


> This pic is right after scalping first week of March.




And today after a mow


----------

